# Two noob questions



## Feliks Karp (18/5/16)

1. When dry burning my coils I noticed that sometimes left over juice will produce a small flame, I'm assuming its the VG because the leftover is so thin. But I was wondering how do the sweeteners not ignite/burn? Is it because they're suspended in the liquid in micro amounts? 

2. I've read the various concerns and opinions on diacetyl, acetoin or acetyl propionyl, perosnally I'm still on the fence, if I want to stay away from these are my flavour options limited to fruits/mints/coffee/vanilla? I see alot of vendors don't specify if the flavours contain them or not, but I'm wanting to taste the hype on all these pastry/creamy juices.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## blujeenz (18/5/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> 1. When dry burning my coils I noticed that sometimes left over juice will produce a small flame, I'm assuming its the VG because the leftover is so thin. But I was wondering how do the sweeteners not ignite/burn? Is it because they're suspended in the liquid in micro amounts?
> Thanks in advance.



Glycerine has a low flashpoint of 160deg C, reached quite quickly with dry burning, some sweeteners like sorbitol have a 100deg C flashpoint, but they are really minute amounts.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/dr-crimmys-juices-that-make-flames-on-your-coils.t22184/page-2#post-359395

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (18/5/16)

blujeenz said:


> Glycerine has a low flashpoint of 160deg C, reached quite quickly with dry burning, some sweeteners like sorbitol have a 100deg C flashpoint, but they are really minute amounts.
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/dr-crimmys-juices-that-make-flames-on-your-coils.t22184/page-2#post-359395



Thank you, perfect answer to what I wanted to know. I wish I could give you a thanks and informative rating

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SkollieG (18/5/16)

@Feliks Karp I'll Give him the informative for you

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (18/5/16)

SkollieG said:


> @Feliks Karp I'll Give him the informative for you



Thanks


----------



## theyettie (18/5/16)

Hey hey. Sometimes little bits of cotton also tears off inside the coil, which burns and STINKS!!!!!

I'm not too phased about the diacetyl (and all the others) debate. It's still waaaay better than smoking and the quantities of these ingredients you're getting is in negligible in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Feliks Karp (18/5/16)

Yeah 


theyettie said:


> Hey hey. Sometimes little bits of cotton also tears off inside the coil, which burns and STINKS!!!!!
> 
> I'm not too phased about the diacetyl (and all the others) debate. It's still waaaay better than smoking and the quantities of these ingredients you're getting is in negligible in my opinion.



I've noticed a few filaments, I make sure to get those off before firing XD

The additives thing, yeah I've read many of Alex's posts and information around the web, having worked in the past near a couple chemical plants I know I'm actually just breathing in worse stuff, but...I'm new to all this and just trying to be as safe as possible right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruan (19/5/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> 1. When dry burning my coils I noticed that sometimes left over juice will produce a small flame, I'm assuming its the VG because the leftover is so thin. But I was wondering how do the sweeteners not ignite/burn? Is it because they're suspended in the liquid in micro amounts?
> 
> 2. I've read the various concerns and opinions on diacetyl, acetoin or acetyl propionyl, perosnally I'm still on the fence, if I want to stay away from these are my flavour options limited to fruits/mints/coffee/vanilla? I see alot of vendors don't specify if the flavours contain them or not, but I'm wanting to taste the hype on all these pastry/creamy juices.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I tend to follow a general rule when trying new flavours. It all depends on what you feel and taste when you Vape. I think your body is quite a good judge of what is good for you or not. For instance some juices leave my throat feeling dry and scratchy. Or make me cough and generally I know the difference between high nicotine or something else in the juice affecting me. I then decide at that point if it's a keeper or not. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## theyettie (19/5/16)

Ruan said:


> I tend to follow a general rule when trying new flavours. It all depends on what you feel and taste when you Vape. I think your body is quite a good judge of what is good for you or not. For instance some juices leave my throat feeling dry and scratchy. Or make me cough and generally I know the difference between high nicotine or something else in the juice affecting me. I then decide at that point if it's a keeper or not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



That's very true. I know a guy that had an actual allergic reaction to a one specific juice from a huge juice company. He had to take a couple of big hits on his inhaler to get his throat to open back up. It was quite scary. I went to a vape shop once and took my dripper along to taste some juices, got one that looked nice, dripped it lekker full, took two hits and almost died. The bloke accidentally gave me a 18mg bottle!!!!


----------



## Ruan (19/5/16)

theyettie said:


> That's very true. I know a guy that had an actual allergic reaction to a one specific juice from a huge juice company. He had to take a couple of big hits on his inhaler to get his throat to open back up. It was quite scary. I went to a vape shop once and took my dripper along to taste some juices, got one that looked nice, dripped it lekker full, took two hits and almost died. The bloke accidentally gave me a 18mg bottle!!!!


Holy crap 18mg  I can hardly handle a 6mg. But that's the thing even when trying 0mg I've also gotten a cough and or scratchy throat with something not agreeing with me in the juice. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## theyettie (19/5/16)

Ruan said:


> Holy crap 18mg  I can hardly handle a 6mg. But that's the thing even when trying 0mg I've also gotten a cough and or scratchy throat with something not agreeing with me in the juice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



If had more fun in a vape shop than that day... Me and the guy had a good laugh though. Shit happens. Listen to your body and you'll be fine. 
Adios


----------



## ddk1979 (13/6/16)

Ruan said:


> I tend to follow a general rule when trying new flavours. It all depends on what you feel and taste when you Vape. I think your body is quite a good judge of what is good for you or not. For instance some juices leave my throat feeling dry and scratchy. Or make me cough and generally I know the difference between high nicotine or something else in the juice affecting me. I then decide at that point if it's a keeper or not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


.
.
Question about Juice and the only way I can explain it is to use my old Rothmans cigarette
.
Remember what it was like to run-out of smokes and the only thing available was someone's cheap cigs (they probably paid R20 for 5 cartons of the stuff)? I recall it being rather rough on the throat- you could taste it was made from junk.
Now I started using a fruity/berry type juice that's only about 2-3 weeks old. I kept it in a dark, cool place and shook it up real good everyday. Now this juice tastes like that cheap cig I just referred to.
Please note that I bought it from a reputable supplier (won't mention any names 'cos it's probably my fault somehow). I replaced the coils twice thinking that perhaps the coil was just a dud, but same problem. Anyone have any ideas on this ?
.
OR, is it just as you said: "your body is quite a good judge of what is good for you or not".

But this juice is really tasting rough, even though it is very popular on the forum. Did I perhaps not steep it long enough ? Was it unfortunately just a bad batch ?
.
.


----------



## KimVapeDashian (13/6/16)

ddk1979 said:


> .
> .
> Question about Juice and the only way I can explain it is to use my old Rothmans cigarette
> .
> ...



To answer this a bit better, what is the PG/VG ratio of the juice... are you using it in a tank or dripper, if so, what coilbuild?


----------



## ddk1979 (13/6/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> To answer this a bit better, what is the PG/VG ratio of the juice... are you using it in a tank or dripper, if so, what coilbuild?


.
.
Juice is 50/50 and vaping it in an EVOD BCC with 1.8ohm coil, at 3.4V.
.
.
EDIT: "Rough" juice = 12mg nic and my other smooth juices are 18mg.
.
.


----------



## KimVapeDashian (13/6/16)

ddk1979 said:


> .
> .
> Juice is 50/50 and vaping it in an EVOD BCC with 1.8ohm coil, at 3.4V.
> .
> .



Thanks Man,

I think that @Silver might have some insight for you - I got into vaping in the "sub-ohm" phase so I dont have much experience on EVODS.

Tastes will always be subjective, I don't like many coffee vapes (taste like rubber to me)... but I am not saying this is the case at all

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/6/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Thanks Man,
> 
> I think that @Silver might have some insight for you - I got into vaping in the "sub-ohm" phase so I dont have much experience on EVODS.
> 
> Tastes will always be subjective, I don't like many coffee vapes (taste like rubber to me)... but I am not saying this is the case at all


.
.
Yeah, I've learnt about how subjective taste can be. But, from my extremely limited experience, even the flavours I don't like are relatively smooth on the throat, not like this really rough hit.
.
Thanks anyway.
.
.


----------



## Casper (13/6/16)

Id normaly wash my base, after I have removed the old wick, then blow it dry, and only then dry burn the coil. This way, no flames.


----------

